# clutch job success



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Just got finished putting a clutch in friends 444 IH. It was a new experience, I ussually just get to take apart, putting back together requires actual skill! Got to take apart the replacement 2 stage PP to check things over, then installed and set it up by original IH service books we bought a couple of years ago. They came out of a closed up IH dealer a couple of hours from home, a whole pickup load, literally, level full!!
Got parts books, service books and owners manuals, even one 130 owners manual still in the plastic sleeve, never been opened!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Always easier*

Always easier to take apart then put back together but you learn more when you have to put it back together.:thumbsup: Good job my man.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Jody, taking apart is nice, but I enjoy the challenge of putting things back together and having them work. I'm just finishing up an engine rebuild on a BN now, should maybe be able to put it in the tractor tomorrow, I hope! 
I've been workimg on lawn mowers and the like since I was about 12 YO, and we are starting to do some more shop work for others at home now, think I might have an engine job to do on a MF50 in the spring.:money:


----------

